# Using a Gri Gri.



## beastmaster (Dec 31, 2010)

Today I used Srt to get up a large stone pine. I was working for a guy who has every trick idem in sherrals catalog. Like being 10 years old in a candy store. With such a vast collection of neat stuff to choose from I used an acender, with a small pulley attached to it on top and used a Gri Gri in place of a prussic. That was the first time ever using a Gri Gri and I loved that thing. Tomorrow I'm going to use it all day to put it though its paces. I think it'll replace my Vt set-up Ive been using.
I am surprised their not more popular with tree climbers. Makes me wonder if maybe I'm missing something. Any dangers or cons I should be aware of using one in place of my prussic?
Money really tight for me, but if it works well tomorrow I'm buying one(assuming I'm still alive)ha. Thank for any advice. I let you all know how it works out tomorrow. Beastmaster


----------



## brisawyer (Dec 31, 2010)

My buddy uses gri gri he loves it except in pine sap. We use the petzl ID at the firehouse its the same thing but nfpa rated I like them. What I like is they are panic resistant let it go and you stop crank down on the handle and you stop. Most people that start free falling with a prussic type stetup tend to grab the knot in an attemt to slow when the right thing is to release the knot


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Dec 31, 2010)

*gri gri*

Seems like a nice tool. Got one recently myself. Have to spend some time on and report back.
Just received my Christmas petzl I'd. Got to go climb next week. So many tools. So little time!
Happy New Years!! to all....


----------



## beastmaster (Jan 1, 2011)

Well i gave the Gri gri a good try out in another huge stone pine. We shot a V way up high((took 5 tries)and single roped up using the asender with a pulley on it, and the rope running though the gri gri, with a leg loop. Even with the four misfires, with the bigshot I beat four other climbers by an easy 15 minutes if not more. Then I switched over to my regular climbing line using the Gri gri in place of my prussic and pulley.
At first I though I over reacted about the Gri, I couldn't get the line to feed though. After messing with it for a bit I figured out the technical workings(pretty basic, I had it backwards). It preformed great. My climbing line is 11.7 mm so it was a little tight. Im sure with 11mm it would flow a lot easier. All in all I give the gri an A+ and will be buying one as soon as the stores open again.
There is a learning curve I think to Srt and using the big shot, but believe the hype, its the only way to fly in tall trees. I'll be using it every chance I can because it's fast and conserves a lot of energy. I'm 52 I can use all the help I can get. Beastmaster


----------



## brisawyer (Jan 2, 2011)

I think the petzl id will accept up to 13 mm. Its basically the same tool.


----------



## Josh777 (Jan 2, 2011)

*Dependable Little Device*

As long as a guy threads the rope correctly through the device there is precious little that can go wrong with the GriGri.

---Not letting go of the handle when you want to slow or stop, being the exception.---

Ideally a single rope technique is preferred if fast entry is of importance to the climber, but accompany that with a switch to a doubled rope setup once in position and life is good; in that case the GriGri is without a doubt a nifty little contraption to have along. 

All the best!

Big thumbs up on the purchase.


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Jan 2, 2011)

*tools*

Grigri and petzl I'd are like kind. The I'd is larger in width, length and heavier. But the I'd can be left on biner when putting rope on or off.
Do like the gri's smaller size. Will do more fly time and report...


----------



## beastmaster (Jan 3, 2011)

I bought my Gri gri at a "sport chalet", for 77.00 full price. I don't know if it was discounted or a mistake. It said 94.00 on the box. I have to assume they know what their doing. 
Using it in place of my prussic(Vt)knot for for Srt and Drt as I intend too, brings up one concern in my mind. I use a carabiner on the end of a spliced climbing line and a rope bridge on my saddle. When doing Drt the Gri gri and carabiner slid right up next to each other. I'm not overly concerned but I see the potential problem of them interfering with each other. Any one have an Idea of how of keep them separated? 
Its raining here and we don't work in the rain in So. Cal. but I can't wait to get to work and try it on a daily basis. Beastmaster


----------



## Norwayclimber (Jan 3, 2011)

Just make sure you always have a hand on the breaking part of the rope, when applying weight on the grigri, as a backup. There have been plenty of rockclimbing accidents where the grigri hasn't "auto" locked, and the climber has gone to the ground. This problem is even bigger when gradually appplying weight to the system, compared to taking a fall. 

The good thing however, is that with the thick ropes we use in the buisness, this problem is highly reduced. (thicker ropes grab easier)


----------



## beastmaster (Jan 4, 2011)

I went back to my old system today. I had a small but technical removal to do to day. I had my new Gri gri on. I throu my line up over a branch about 20' up and was going to foot lock up(Drt) Thats when I learn you can't footlock with a gri gri using Drt.(works great Srt with a pulley off the asender) 
I move around a lot in weird positions when I'm working a tree. With the Gri gri lot of times it takes two hands to let out line making it a pain to quickly reposition. Its so close to being a mechanical replacement for a prussic knot but not quite making it. The very things that make it a nice belay device, make it an imperfect prussic knot type tool for Drt.
Still glad I got it. Its great for the Srt and rappelling. I guess I'll be sticking with my Vt prussic set-up and split-tail-blake set up for now. Beastmaster


----------



## isagani (Jan 6, 2011)

Just for everybody's information, Petzl is releasing the GriGri 2 this year (I hear March) and it is going to be 20% lighter and 25% smaller and able to handle all UIAA Single ropes (8.9-11mm). I don't know if that has already been posted, but I'm very excited for it's release!


----------



## oscar4883 (Jan 6, 2011)

I like the Gri-Gri because it is versatile. Most of my SRT climbs are not that far so I don't really need to have the most effecient system. The fact that is can be used in a RADS system and that it is really nice for working a spar are nice features. I like the fact that it can be used for several things.


----------



## S2AMIKE (Jan 7, 2011)

Guy's

The new GRIGRI 2 will be smaller and will not work well with 1/2" rope.
I have been talking to our Petzl rep and we will be changing our RAD system to use the New "Rig" instead of the GRIGRI or GRIGRI 2.
The Rig is basically a larger GRIGRI and works on well on the 1 /2" rope
that most arborist use, so if you want a GRIGRI that will work on 1/2" rope
get them soon as the Rig cost more.

Mike (from Bailey's)


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Jan 10, 2011)

*options*

No footlock without pulley above. Play with gri adjustment one handed. Can be done. Nice tool.


----------



## beastmaster (Jan 10, 2011)

Saw Dust Smoken said:


> No footlock without pulley above. Play with gri adjustment one handed. Can be done. Nice tool.


 
I haven't gave up on it yet. I'm going to order some 11mm blaze and experiment some more. But for moving around up in the canopy on trim jobs i'm not real confident, but on big removals, or working a spar I think it'll shine. 
We trim a lot of Canary Island pines out here and there mostly straight up and down, climb to the top and trim as you lower yourself down with a pole pruner. Its perfect for that.


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Jan 22, 2011)

*info on gri gri*

For SRT it works well in RADS mode. Some people use it as a lanyard adjuster. Will have to try sometime. Using a trango cinch on lanyard for now.
Some use it for taking down trunk\spar. Will try that combination nxt wk.


----------

